# Effects of light on true albino Angelfish?



## AngelfishLover (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi All--

One of the two albino angels in my avatar does an odd thing at feeding time. It's almost as if (s)he cannot see well at the surface, where the full-spectrum bulb is the brightest. I know the fish isn't blind but when at the surface it gulps in water near a piece of food until it finds it, as though it cannot see the food.

I know albinism in mammals causes visual sensitivity to light. Is the same true for fish? 

Also, are the albinos susceptible to burns, cancers, etc. as with mammalian albinism? Would it be better for the fish to replace the full-spectrum lights with low-spectrum lighting?

Thanks in advance!


----------

